# Gen Ear LE



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone used or have Gen Ear LE? If so give me some feedback.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive used one, dont have one. But, i have used one. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ive used one, dont have one. But, i have used one. Thanks for asking.


If you don't know, say you don't know.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its a good machine for what it is. Sometimes, I had to put some air on the lines to make the leak sputter and spit to make it louder. Set the freaquencys right, and it works pretty well. Just hope the neighbor down the road doesn't have his radio up to loud. Very sensitive.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Its a good machine for what it is. Sometimes, I had to put some air on the lines to make the leak sputter and spit to make it louder. Set the freaquencys right, and it works pretty well. Just hope the neighbor down the road doesn't have his radio up to loud. Very sensitive.


It does have a meter doesn't it? Do you think it is anywhere as good as a Fisher XLT 30?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a Gen-ear and I dont know about LE..its almost 4 years old. Led meter and assorted frequencies. I seem to hear good but dont know how to find a hard one..even with air. I have pinpointed a few..American guarantees a locate here for under $300. I dont own a navitrak. I dont have a lot of confidence in my leak finding ability.

The led meters are more trustworthy than the sound..Sometimes just 1 decibal more than the surrounding is enough to find it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Not many on here into electronic leak detecting or jetting, I may be on to something.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> It does have a meter doesn't it? Do you think it is anywhere as good as a Fisher XLT 30?



Never used a Fisher.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> It does have a meter doesn't it? Do you think it is anywhere as good as a Fisher XLT 30?


I find a digital meter to be superior to an analog meter. I also find one that records the readings to be easier than the ones that don't. For the really hard or deep leaks you are better off with one that can also make multiple readings of the same spot over a period of time.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Not many on here into electronic leak detecting or jetting, I may be on to something.


 
It seems a lot who do residential do re-routes instead of repairs on slab leaks. I believe in some cases it has a lot to do with not knowing how to locate.

I was the Plaintiff's Expert on a large track in Las Vegas where one of the problem was copper slab leaks in 4-5 year old homes. I documented a leak in the 1" main cold water feed that ran to the manifold at the water heater. The owners hired a plumber to come out and fix it. He told the owners he located the leak in a hot water line to the kitchen sink at the other end of the house. 

When I returned to Las Vegas I found the plumber was doing a re-route which included everything except for the main 1" feed to the water heater manifold because it was in a tough location. I told the plumber what I had found when I had done my locating and he told me I didn't know what I was talking about.

It ended up taking this guy 8-days with a helper to repipe a 2-bath home, short the main feed. Needless to say when the water was finally restored the original leak was still leaking and the plumber tried to pass it off as a second leak. I told the owner to call his shop and tell them to send out a real plumber. 

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark, Was it the plumbers locating equip. or lack of experience or both? Would you recommend formal training?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Mark, Was it the plumbers locating equip. or lack of experience or both? Would you recommend formal training?


It was all of the above. The funny thing is this was a Union shop so I don't know where this guy came from. I later saw this same company on a project where they were doing a repair on a buried 8" CPVC hydronic line at a school and it was like two different worlds.

As for formal training, it is not necessary but it could help a lot. Many of the companies will give free training when you buy the equipment. To be good at locating is a learned skill which sometimes rely as much on the user as the equipment. That is why Ridgid said they do not build locating equipment. If Ridgid ever starts to build one it will be because it takes the user out of the equation.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark, I know you prefer Metrotech, but what do you think about Fisher?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Mark, I know you prefer Metrotech, but what do you think about Fisher?


I started out with Goldak which still hasn't changed in almost 40-years so I would stay away from them. I then went to Metrotech and have been very happy. I have never used Fisher but their spec seem reasonable and they have some filtering so I would think they are decent units.

Mark


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a fisher xlt 30 call me


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> i Have A Fisher Xlt 30 Call Me


10-4


----------

